# Best puppy food??



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Feed what your breeder is feeding. Do NOT switch foods on your puppy upon bringing him home. You'd just be asking for diarrhea.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Please leave your puppy on the food the breeder is feeding for at least a month, to give the puppy a chance to adjust to all the changes in his life before switching foods. This helps prevent tummy troubles. Do you know what your breeder is feeding?

I don't feed it right now, but am thinking of switching. Pro Plan LBP or SSS. A large number of breeders and conformation dogs use it and in the conformation ring the condition of the dogs speak for themselves.


----------



## KGolden13 (Apr 3, 2013)

I think she said diamond. She is giving me a big bag that she said will last him a month. But she said she got it at tractor supply? There is no tractor supply in Hattiesburg though :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max was eating Puppy Chow from the breeder, and had very large stools and gas. I did some research looking for a "low residue" food that had good nutrition. We went with Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy Food. Max ate it until he was 15-16 months old and did great. It is available at Petco and the other large pet stores.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Mine eat large breed puppy food (pro plan) a 30 lb bag then I switch to an adult formula.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

KGolden13 said:


> I think she said diamond. She is giving me a big bag that she said will last him a month. But she said she got it at tractor supply? There is no tractor supply in Hattiesburg though :/
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You can order it online probably. Menards carries Diamond. 
I read ingredients before I pick a food. I also look at companies. I do not like recalls, which Diamond has had a few of. I wouldnt change your pup's food until its older. Lots of stress when they go to a new home. I want meat as the first few ingredients and no corn or soy in the food at all. No by-products or meat meal either.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KGolden13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Okay ill check out pro plan and eukanuba. Are there any foods that I should definitely avoid?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Blue Buffalo and Orijen often seem to be too rich for young puppies. If they are foods you would like to use, I would wait until the pup is much older.


----------



## KGolden13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Millie'sMom said:


> Blue Buffalo and Orijen often seem to be too rich for young puppies. If they are foods you would like to use, I would wait until the pup is much older.


Okay I will stay away from those! And i will look online for diamond and order some just in case I run out of it until I transition him over. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

You sure Tractor Supply is not in Hattiesburg? They are everywhere in MS.

Hattiesburg Tractor supply | Tractor supply in Hattiesburg, MS - YP.com

According to the link one is at this address.......

7168 U S Highway 49, Hattiesburg, MS 39402


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm not a fan of any of the foods you listed, if you can feed raw, it's a healthier option that allows you to control what they eat. A puppy food isn't nessesary. You can do an all life stages dog food. If you have to go with kibble if recommend a good grain free food, preferably, evo, Fromm, dr tims, wellness, back 2 basics, acana or Fromm. After the 2007 recall I can't imagine why anyone would feed pro plan, I don't want my food outsourced to china, much less my dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Tuco - Pro Plan wasn't involved in the 2007 recalls.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Megora said:


> Tuco - Pro Plan wasn't involved in the 2007 recalls.


Sadly, facts play a small role in many dog food discussions.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

We've had great success with the Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy. Not all kibbles are appropriate for puppies. You need a food that is AAFCO ALS (all life stages) certified for puppies. You should not give them a food that is only AAFCO certified for adults. Some of the "grain free" foods are adult-only, so be careful.

There is also a huge bias against corn and soy, despite a dearth of evidence that says they're any better or worse than potato or peas, the popular starches in "grain free" foods.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I feed primarily raw from the time pups come into my home. They also are fed Fromm's a few times a week so I can send kibble when they board or overnight. Fromm's has not been involved in any of the recalls that I know of.

That being said, when Towhee was pregnant and then nursing, she and her puppies were on Purina Pro Plan Puppy since that was not involved in any recalls either (her breeder who whelped and raised Towhee's pups prefers Purina and her husband does not want raw food in his house).


----------



## KGolden13 (Apr 3, 2013)

msdogs1976 said:


> You sure Tractor Supply is not in Hattiesburg? They are everywhere in MS.
> 
> Hattiesburg Tractor supply | Tractor supply in Hattiesburg, MS - YP.com
> 
> ...


Well I feel like an idiot! Lol you are right, I guess I've just never seen it. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Megora said:


> Tuco - Pro Plan wasn't involved in the 2007 recalls.


Really? Which purina one was? I could've swore it was pro plan. I still think they outsource


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

KGolden13 said:


> I am at petsmart browsing the dozens of puppy food brands and have no clue what the "best" food for golden puppies is. I've heard that low fat grain free varieties are good but what do you guys recommend? Beneful, science diet, eukanuba?? Any suggestions are welcome!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There is no "best" food; but there are always better choices than others to give a try. I'd be leery about feeding a Diamond product for the long term due to their repeated recalls for at least a dozen years. Their manufacturing plant that would make the food for your area was cited as being especially bad with multiple health hazards.

Truly, there are probably any number of foods your puppy might do well on. "All life stages" formulas can work just as well as puppy foods. Since you mention shopping at PetSmart, I'd take a serious look at their Super5mix Wellness formulas for puppies. They have a good track record. Dogs are natural meat eaters; so it's a plus that the Super5mix puppy formulas don't rely on glutens or plant protein ingredients.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Tuco said:


> Really? Which purina one was? I could've swore it was pro plan. I still think they outsource
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wrong again.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Huh, my apologies then for my incorrect statement


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

